# clearing lens up



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

how far should lens be away from eye to be clearest? im shoot 3power now want to go to 4 if possable not using claifer.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

no one brave enough to answer this................ ok in my field this is what i see, no 2 people are built the same.. no 2 people have same eye issues. but i think you gonna be pushing it to the max... with a 4x


----------



## carlielos (May 12, 2007)

I say to each their own! I wear reading glasses, with out them the target is ctystal clear. with them its a 50/50 split.
I run my sight out full length, I have a 9" bar and I use a 8x lenze with a 3/32 peep no clairfyer.
I can see all the lines, my sight is a crosshair with an sight ring that encompases the Fita 9 ring, thus leaving the 10 and X in view. 
I aim/center the "float" as tight as I can knowing if I do i'll get an X!
All you can do is expierment, thought buying lenzes is not cheep, play and have fun doing it!


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

Is there a optimum distance from eye at fulldraw that lens is clearest? The most I've been able to shoot is 4x like you said.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

12sonly said:


> Is there a optimum distance from eye at fulldraw that lens is clearest? The most I've been able to shoot is 4x like you said.


Yes, but the optimum distance for you is different than everyone else, unless their eyes happen to be exactly like yours. 

No one else can see through your eyes. You have to determine it for yourself, usually through trial and error. 

The problem is that what works for you this year may not work next year. Our eyes are constantly changing, especially with age and disease. Diabetes will play heII with your eyes.

If you go up to Lancaster Archery Supply, they will let you try various lens & clarifier combinations to find the best for you.

Allen


----------

